
Why Your Dog Can Get Vaccinated Against Lyme Disease and You Can’t - parennoob
http://legacy.wbur.org/2012/06/27/lyme-vaccine
======
ytNumbers
How often do drugs get removed from the market by completely unjustified
public outrage? I'm sure that all those people who complained after receiving
the vaccine didn't really have horrible un-treatable lifelong consequences
from it. Around the turn of the century, I worked with a guy who was foolish
enough to agree to be vaccinated. He suffered greatly for it, and spent the
rest of his days wishing that someone would invent a time machine.

